# This will brighten your day



## Cubist (12 Jun 2013)

Not mine, but I saw this on another forum, and just had to link it. If only we could get half as much pleasure from a new bike.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7j4uWboP6Bc


Here's the original forum thread, http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/best-bike-ive-ever-bought

and here's a follow up that has absolutely made my day. Still grinning at 28seconds 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-WVl94AeZI


----------



## byegad (12 Jun 2013)

I feel like that nearly every time I get on one of my trikes. JOY!


----------



## Frood42 (12 Jun 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## NormanD (12 Jun 2013)

Brilliant in every sense


----------



## macbikes (12 Jun 2013)

Lovely


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jun 2013)

Fantastic !!


----------



## Puddles (12 Jun 2013)

Thank you for sharing! Loved 28 seconds moment too!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2013)

Nice, pure unadulterated joy.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2013)

Great


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jun 2013)

Brought a lump to my throat.
Disabled kids have a joy of life we could never experience.

Gotta say, he's got no fears at all - his dads gonna have fun reining him in


----------



## Saluki (16 Jun 2013)

Great vids, thanks for posting. It certainly made us smile.


----------



## Cycling Dan (22 Jun 2013)

class videos


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jun 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Disabled kids have a joy of life we could never experience.


 
Not really directed at you, just a general comment..... I hate the word disabled or disability as it suggests someone is less capable, or has less ability. The kid in this video is most certainly capable of riding his bike and seems to have a pretty good time doing so.
The paralympic changed so much for me and I see such people as capable but with additional challenges to overcome...... disability does not describe them, some people are simply awesome.

Loved the video


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (22 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not really directed at you, just a general comment..... I hate the word disabled or disability as it suggests someone is less capable, or has less ability. The kid in this video is most certainly capable of riding his bike and seems to have a pretty good time doing so.
> The paralympic changed so much for me and I see such people as capable but with additional challenges to overcome...... disability does not describe them, some people are simply awesome.
> 
> Loved the video



I understand where you are coming from Mr H and often find it awkward to find the correct reference to use.
I didn't and never would use it in a derogatory or trivial way, nor would I use PC term as I have to frequently interact with people with issues at work, and my son has multiple disabilities for which I cannot find any other specific term to use that doesn't sound patronising.

All I can hope for is that if have not offended anyone, and everyone realises that no intentional offence was intended or implied.

Sorry for the hijack by the way.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jun 2013)

Not for a moment did I think you were being disrespectful  I was just sounding off.
I think we are taught to give sympathy to people who have challenges in life, I have been guilty of doing this myself but the some people are just amazing... I am in awe of people like the kid in the Video who go out and grab every opportunity life gives them.
I'm not sure what words are suitable though, I only know which ones I don't like .


----------



## Kies (22 Jun 2013)

Superb !!!


----------



## Herbie (22 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Not mine, but I saw this on another forum, and just had to link it. If only we could get half as much pleasure from a new bike.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7j4uWboP6Bc
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2013)

Lovely videos. And an excellently handled dad rescue in the second one.


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jun 2013)

Wow, it's always the little things that bring so much joy in our lives!


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jun 2013)

On the subject of so called "disability" I watched a YouTube video about New York cycle couriers. There was one rider there who delivers 20 or 30 documents per day. Which is real good going, believe me! He has only one leg. He attaches his crutches along the crossbar for when he has to get off the bike and make a delivery. This guy was an inspiration to me. If you search YouTube for "cycle couriers" you"ll surely find it.


----------



## avsd (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video. It has lifted my spirits. I hurt my back and have been off the bike feeling sorry for myself for over a week now. The young man in the video puts my problems into perspective.  What a joyful and simply video


----------

